# NEMECIDE: This Saturday in Somervile, Worcester in June



## zimbloth (May 9, 2008)

Hey guys, I know this is short-notice but what the hell? If any of you New England guys are interested in enjoying a fun night of metal goodness, my band has 2 cool shows coming up.

First is this Saturday May 10th at Good Times in Somerville, MA. It's a really cool place, not a dingy club. Big room, huge stage, pro lighting, video screens all over the place, cool bar, etc. We're playing with some other cool bands too, including our friends in Summoning Hate (WarriorOfMetal's band). We're also playing on June 5th opening up for Moral Decay in Worcester, MA at the 'Metal Thursday' showcase at Ralph's.

If any of you guys want to come, let me know, it should be a good time, plus it's always cool to support the local metal scene and a fellow SS.org'er


----------



## zimbloth (May 14, 2008)

Well the show was a great time, maybe some of you guys could come to our next show on June 5th in Worcester. We're opening up for Moral Decay (from Chicago), it should be cool.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 15, 2008)

you guys are opening? i figured they always put the headliner at the top of the flyer...weird.


anyone who goes should also definitely check out the Oak Knoll merch table...Jeremy's got a ton of cool obscure stuff. he doesn't bring it all, but he's got a ton of stuff that you can buy through him and he's a pretty cool dude. in fact, you could get a copy of the Withersoul/Shroud of Bereavement split album from him (Withersoul is the band that Zepp88 joined recently).


----------



## Zepp88 (May 15, 2008)

Ari, you guys are on Oak Knoll too, or is it just a promotion?

And, yes, people, buy the split  (Thanks for the plugging Ari)

Nick, Ari: You guys think you'll ever come down for a show in VA?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Ari, you guys are on Oak Knoll too, or is it just a promotion?
> 
> And, yes, people, buy the split  (Thanks for the plugging Ari)
> 
> Nick, Ari: You guys think you'll ever come down for a show in VA?



Jeremy just has a merch table that he runs at the Metal Thursday shows. neither Nemecide or Summoning Hate are involved with OKP, but i've helped Jeremy out a bunch of times, with promotion and running the merch table and such.

i did see Withersoul in VA a couple years back, with Shroud, Todesbonden, Brave, and this band Xeper from Baltimore who had me laughing at how terrible they were 

dunno if i'll be down there for another Withersoul show, though...unless you guys want to hook up my band with a show in the area. we've been talking about the possibility of an east coast mini-tour at some point.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 15, 2008)

Well, that's what I was getting at is you guys coming to play in Virginia, it would be a cool thing to do, maybe we could play a show up there, who knows, but it would be fun.


----------



## zimbloth (May 15, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> you guys are opening? i figured they always put the headliner at the top of the flyer...weird.



No we're not the openers, we're going on 3rd right before the Headliner (Moral Decay). Or so I'm told. I don't think the flyer reflects the correct order.



Zepp88 said:


> Nick, Ari: You guys think you'll ever come down for a show in VA?



Hell yeah. I hope to tour everywhere, as much as humanly possible. I'd love to play in Virginia with your band, or whatever.  We definitely have an "anytime/anyplace" philosophy right now.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 15, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> No we're not the openers, we're going on 3rd right before the Headliner (Moral Decay). Or so I'm told. I don't think the flyer reflects the correct order.



Haha, from my experience that stuff usually ends up changing anyway.


----------



## zimbloth (May 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Haha, from my experience that stuff usually ends up changing anyway.



Well the guy putting on the show (Chris from Zircon) has been telling me all along we were most likely going on third. I know Moral Decay is the headliner, they're the band that's on tour from Chicago, we're all local bands.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 15, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Well the guy putting on the show (Chris from Zircon) has been telling me all along we were most likely going on third. I know Moral Decay is the headliner, they're the band that's on tour from Chicago, we're all local bands.



I hope it all goes smoothly then, a lot of the shows I've played down here have had issues with running late, bands dropping out last minute, etc.


----------



## zimbloth (May 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I hope it all goes smoothly then, a lot of the shows I've played down here have had issues with running late, bands dropping out last minute, etc.



Thanks man. Yeah it won't matter to us. We're always on time, always the first band to show up with our gear, fully prepared to administer metal. We're just excited about playing our first show in Worcester because that's by far the biggest metal scene in New England. Boston itself has a mediocre scene at best.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 15, 2008)

Haha, sounds like Boston is like Frederickburg in that respect, crappy fucking scene there.


----------



## zimbloth (May 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Haha, sounds like Boston is like Frederickburg in that respect, crappy fucking scene there.



Boston is alright but Worcester (west of Boston) is where most of the action is at. That's where the famous 'New England Metal & Hardcore Festival" takes place annually (amazing lineup this year, was so kickass).


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 4, 2008)

Probably a longshot but what the hell: our show is tomorrow night if any of you want to come. We're headlining so it'll be a bit late at night, but it would be fun  

Here's the flyer..


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 8, 2008)

Damn I had a horrific scare at the show the other night. Somehow my VHT half-stack randomly fell over and crashed on the stage while I was setting up. I was ready to cry. I thought not only the show was toast, but my beloved rig which I could not afford to replace as well. Miraculously, the amp was fine, and the only issue was the speaker cable got jammed into the cabinet input, but it works fine. I'm very thankful for Ari (WarriorOfMetal) and my drummer Dan for fixing it while I was losing my mind. 

Alls well that ends well, the tone sounded better than ever (first gig w/ the Warpig equipped Vixen). I did have an issue tonight at rehearsal though, I was getting no sound. Of course I assumed it was the cab, but wasn't. Turned out my V1 Tung Sol 12AX7 was not lighting up (toast). I'm not sure how that happened as like I said I played the show 2 nights prior without any tube issues. Oh well, I was scared to death, I'm glad it ws just a $15 tube and not something major (which would be understandable, the amp took a horrible dive to the floor). 

So, I threw a spare JJ ECC83S in V1 and everything was cool. Although, the tone was not nearly as nice with the JJ in V1 in place of the Tung Sol. I need to order another one ASAP.

Hooray for VHTs for being built like fucking tanks, and thanks again to Ari for getting the cabinet issue fixed in time so we could play a full set.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 8, 2008)

man, that's one of the scarier things i've seen at a show....i was standing to the side of the stage and saw it start to fall. the first thought through my head was "holy shit!" and the second was, "he's gonna be too freaked out to pick it up without dropping it" so i did my best to remain calm, ran up on stage, and helped dan lift it up. the tubes just needed to be slightly re-seated, and the cable had pushed the jack in, denting the plate slightly, and pushing the plastic nut on the jack over the end of the cable. i managed to get my thumbnail into the threads of the jack to hold it in place while pushing the cable in, and it worked fine....i was intensely relieved, but i'm sure nowhere near as much as nick was!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 8, 2008)

Nick, I wanna see a video of you guys live! Your music is really awesome.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 8, 2008)

+10 cool points for Ari 

Glad to hear that nothing serious was fucked


----------



## ktulu909 (Jun 8, 2008)

That is about the only positive thing about using an old Peavey CS800 as a guitar amp.That thing would break the floor if it ever fell.It already sat underwater for 2 days after Katrina and still worked with absolutely no repairs to it.Glad to hear everything worked out ok though.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 8, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Nick, I wanna see a video of you guys live! Your music is really awesome.



Thanks man. We actually did have someone videotaping the show, maybe it'll make its way online sometime soon


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 9, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Thanks man. We actually did have someone videotaping the show, maybe it'll make its way online sometime soon



yeah, he said sometime like next week, right?


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 9, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> yeah, he said sometime like next week, right?



I think so.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 14, 2008)

i saw you posted pics....any news about video? i hope leo got some shots of that little dude in the pit


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 14, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> i saw you posted pics....any news about video? i hope leo got some shots of that little dude in the pit



I'm going to hang out with him today so I'll check out the video then


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## zimbloth (Jun 16, 2008)

Man Ari, our show last night at Tammany Hall was amaaazing. By far our best show ever, both in terms of sound, crowd turnout/reaction, and our performance. I wish you could have been there. Epic! I'll try to get vids/pics up soon 

Whats up with you and the new band?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 16, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Man Ari, our show last night at Tammany Hall was amaaazing. By far our best show ever, both in terms of sound, crowd turnout/reaction, and our performance. I wish you could have been there. Epic! I'll try to get vids/pics up soon
> 
> Whats up with you and the new band?



nice, dude, wish i could have been there. i actually ended up going to see Rush last night (got free tickets and a ride, so i didn't feel so bad about going  ).

i haven't been feeling like i can spend the gas money to work with Dan on learning stuff yet, but i might be able to go up there tomorrow evening. i need to call him tonight and see what's up.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 16, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> nice, dude, wish i could have been there. i actually ended up going to see Rush last night (got free tickets and a ride, so i didn't feel so bad about going  ).
> 
> i haven't been feeling like i can spend the gas money to work with Dan on learning stuff yet, but i might be able to go up there tomorrow evening. i need to call him tonight and see what's up.



Sweet, Rush kicks ass, good call.


----------

